# chicken feet question



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought the dogs some chicken feet today, and I know they are really good for joints which makes me think they are cartlidge, but they are hard and crunch like bone. So I guess my question is, are they cartlidge, or are they bone? Or some of both? I all of a sudden thaught about it while they were crunching away.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it is a little bit of both.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

There are bones in there, just like humans they have tarsals, metatarsals etc, they may not be called the same thing but they are similar in function.

ETA, i found something that would be fitting in here, it's an Xray of a human foot, with all the different parts, chickens have pretty much the same thing going but with only 4 toes, and of course it is shaped differently, but it's got the same basic makeup.\


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have also wondered this.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I was told (can't remember by who) that it takes alot of natural raw food to get them the glucosamine they need, so I started supplementing again because I have one dog with an intermittent limp that could be arthritis.

But, I do feed alot of chicken feet and heads and rabbit heads. 

I definitely consider a chicken foot mostly bone - I cut a toe off for Snorkels but I do it with those meat scissors. It sure feels like bone to me. In fact, it feels like a big giant bone wrapped around some skin. But when you get in there, there are some blood vessels and ligaments going down the toes.

Edited to add: I tried to crush a chicken foot with a hammer once. I had to go onto the sidewalk, onto concrete, and pound like crazy. They are hard as rocks. Gave me more admiration for what my dog's teeth can do, when he chomps 2-3 times and the are crunched up.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Where exactly do you buy chicken feet? I've never seen them anywhere and I'm sure both of my boys would love them if I could just get over the 'ick' factor! I have a real problem with birds grossing me out but I can handle cutting up carcasses as long as they don't resemble a whole bird too much (no head attached). Are the chicken feet dried and non-smelly? 

Funny, I was a vet tech for years and now I do forensic work but I still get grossed out by birds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I order them from My Pet Carnivore. They are often just fine, but some of them are giant feet - I mean the ankles look like they are two inches around, and come from Foghorn Leghorn on steroids. 

They gross my husband out too. He says he wishes I would hide the chicken foot in the fridge so i don't gross out guests. Actually, I always put one right on the front of the shelf where I keep the dog food in the fridge so no one ever takes food out or puts people food on that shelf. It works as a security guard for the dog food shelf!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> Where exactly do you buy chicken feet? I've never seen them anywhere and I'm sure both of my boys would love them if I could just get over the 'ick' factor! I have a real problem with birds grossing me out but I can handle cutting up carcasses as long as they don't resemble a whole bird too much (no head attached). Are the chicken feet dried and non-smelly?
> 
> Funny, I was a vet tech for years and now I do forensic work but I still get grossed out by birds.


I buy chicken feet at Whole Foods, although I have seen them at Asian markets down in Chinatown (they seem HUGE- the ones at Chinatown.. don't know what that's about :shocked.

Anyway, I buy them for myself-- for making stock. I haven't yet fed them to Mateo. Oh, and yes- they do still kind of gross me out seeing them floating around the pot... but the flavorful stock is worth it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> Where exactly do you buy chicken feet? I've never seen them anywhere and I'm sure both of my boys would love them if I could just get over the 'ick' factor! I have a real problem with birds grossing me out but I can handle cutting up carcasses as long as they don't resemble a whole bird too much (no head attached). Are the chicken feet dried and non-smelly?
> 
> Funny, I was a vet tech for years and now I do forensic work but I still get grossed out by birds.


you can get them at food lion, i prefer not getting them there though as the chickens there are pretty much feedlot type chicken farmed hwell:

I've not found a good place around here that is natural... the asian store that i get the mackerel from has a few but they don't keep them in stock.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You can buy them at Food Lion here. I haven't bought Lola any yet but I plan on it. Do you consider them a meal or a snack?


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

chowder said:


> Where exactly do you buy chicken feet? I've never seen them anywhere and I'm sure both of my boys would love them if I could just get over the 'ick' factor! I have a real problem with birds grossing me out but I can handle cutting up carcasses as long as they don't resemble a whole bird too much (no head attached). Are the chicken feet dried and non-smelly?
> 
> Funny, I was a vet tech for years and now I do forensic work but I still get grossed out by birds.


I found them at the Asian Market for cheap!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chinese markets are awesome for chicken feet and any other weird animal type meat. And I mean weird.
I work in prodominaty Chinese area and there are about 4 markets around me.
I have found chicken feet that look like they came from one hell of a chicken and quarters that were massive!!!
The turkey drumsticks I get from there are unfortunately too big for tuck and the next morning he pukes up that knuckle piece.
I can almost guarantee after feeding them that I will see knuckle next morning.

They also have some funky organs... Heads... You name it. Even a skinless whole chicken...
It kinda took away his dignity.. Poor bird was naked!!

And... 3 chicken carcasses in a bag, the bag for 1 dollar! That is he ultimate deal.
I always get this strange look when I load up the cart... And I mean load!
No room for anything else but at least 20 bags of carcasses.
I don't say anything... Ring me through... You want my money.. Don't ask questions. Lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wish we had asian markets here, I found one store but they only sells souvenirs and no meat.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> Where exactly do you buy chicken feet? I've never seen them anywhere and I'm sure both of my boys would love them if I could just get over the 'ick' factor! I have a real problem with birds grossing me out but I can handle cutting up carcasses as long as they don't resemble a whole bird too much (no head attached). Are the chicken feet dried and non-smelly?
> 
> Funny, I was a vet tech for years and now I do forensic work but I still get grossed out by birds.


I buy mine at Save A Lot. They make great snacks. They are rubbery feeling, and don't smell at all. I have to admit, the first time I bought a pack I was creeped out alittle, but with my personality it didn't take long to realize they are kind of fun to flop around! I put one on Kirby's bed, and when he came home from school all I heard was "what the"? Followed by "Mom"!!! They really arn't that bad.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I give them to my little guys as snacks a couple of times a week. Especially on days when the dogs are really active and we play a lot or go walking and I know they just need a little extra something in their belly. The first time I gave them a foot Toby, my Chihuahua, carried it around for at least 15 minutes while everyone else was chewing away. I was too worried that someone would try to swallow their foot whole and get choked to go get the camera and take a picture of him. It literally looked like he'd eaten a baby and all that was left was it's little fingers hanging out of his mouth! Funny but a little creepy at the same time. :shocked:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I give them to my little guys as snacks a couple of times a week. Especially on days when the dogs are really active and we play a lot or go walking and I know they just need a little extra something in their belly. The first time I gave them a foot Toby, my Chihuahua, carried it around for at least 15 minutes while everyone else was chewing away. I was too worried that someone would try to swallow their foot whole and get choked to go get the camera and take a picture of him. It literally looked like he'd eaten a baby and all that was left was it's little fingers hanging out of his mouth! Funny but a little creepy at the same time. :shocked:


Rebel did that too. For a couple of weeks he couldn't figure out how to eat them. So he'd carry them around like his stuffed toy, with these creepy chicken feet hanging out of his mouth. 

snorkels would love a whole one but I'm not as brave as you, to give her a whole foot. I chop off the middle toe and cut it up for her.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Rebel did that too. For a couple of weeks he couldn't figure out how to eat them. So he'd carry them around like his stuffed toy, with these creepy chicken feet hanging out of his mouth.
> 
> snorkels would love a whole one but I'm not as brave as you, to give her a whole foot. I chop off the middle toe and cut it up for her.


I have to chop a couple of fingers off for Lily because she only has teeth on the bottom on one side of her mouth and teeth on the top on the other side so chewing is a bit of a challenge for her. Everybody else chomps them right down!


----------

